# Balys Dvarionas (1904 - 1972)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

A Lithuanian composer, who wanted to spread beauty, good & harmony.











Sonata for Violin and Piano






"By the Lake" Elegy





yFrxk[/video]


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------

